# Macanudo Maduro Diplomat Cigar Review - Sigh...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wanted to try this one for a while and it ended up splitting on me. The flavor was of dry but smooth spice. Just wish I could have gotten past the ...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Diplomat Cigar Review - Sigh...


----------

